# UGH!!! I'm So Far BEHIND!!!



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Geezzzz, it seems like only a few days sinced I posted last, but now I see a the zillions of posts I am behind on!!! :deadhorse::fish::Cry:

I'm trying my best to catch up...so I hope anyone with important news knows that "I CARE"!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel your pain Diane! No matter how hard I try to get caught up, the list of unread items gets longer and longer! So many new people, so many new puppies. What's a girl to do?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That's okay Diane, we're just glad you are here.

Jill, the solution to that one is easy - get a puppy and start your own new thread. LOL


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm with you Diane. I just skim where I can and post where I can't resist.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Diane - I gave up trying. ( However, I love knowing that the Hav community is alive and well, and I can jump in anytime. Sometimes at night (when I can't sleep) I just enjoy reading the new "news".

Where did Kara & Gucci go????? Did I miss something? I always enjoy her ideas & comments.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I feel the SAME WAY ! Me, the first, though definitely not the last, Queen of Yakkers. HA! I can't keep up even on a full day here, let alone when I can only get on now and then. lol I'm trying to comment on way too many threads, that's my problem. ound:

Ah well...... if someone is really looking for me, then can PM me and I'll come running. LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, soooo I WAS'NT going to say this..BUT..today is my 53rd birthday and so far it's been spent troubleshooting my mom's PC..so I'm pouting!
PLUS I took Benadryl for an allergic reaction last night and it has wiped me out. I told my DH we will have to celebrate on Friday..


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Diane,
Happy Birthday to you!!!

(The best gift is that you can't hear me singing that!!!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Birthday Girl...Have a great FRIDAY BIRTHDAY. And many happy, healthy years ahead.

You are a champ for letting us know so we could send wishes.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diane!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diane! Good to see you again.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Diane!!!!!!!arty: :juggle:

I hope you enjoyed your day.

I feel for you, I am the same. It is just difficult to keep up with all the posts. HMMMMMMM. I remember when it first started and there were only 30 posts a day.

What a good thing though. Look how many people are more informed before they get a Hav. Plus, it is a great group. You can pop in after being lost for awhile and the love is still there. :grouphug:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Diane! 
I remember when it was easier to keep up, too. It's just too hard to keep up and have time to spend playing with my furbabies!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*:whoo: Happy Birthday!!! :whoo:*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Diane!! Are you wearing those fuzzy purple slippers right now??? :laugh: With the benadryl maybe your avatar is more real than we thought!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...I'm wearing Hav slippers!!! They are both sleeping at my feet...ound:


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lucky girl! Warm toes, warm heart...right?


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I missed your birthday!!!! (You're right, too many threads, so little time)

Anyway, Happy Happy Birthday Blessings to you, Diane, and have a wonderful time celebrating tomorrow! Make some memories!!

Hugs, Suzy


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh - and your birthday haircut + color look great! I have been a redhead for about 18 years and have no idea what my natural color/gray ratio is. The cut will be so easy! And the color brightens up your face. Give it some time, and you might just live up to the reputation of the :flame:fiery redhead.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Diane, sorry I missed it!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Diane, Belated Happy Birthday! I'm a May 28th baby too!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Diane, Belated Happy Birthday! I'm a May 28th baby too!


And a most happy belated birthday to you, Susan...



Suzy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diane and Susan. Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Susan and Diane!!! arty:arty:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Susan and Diane!

and Diane I love your new look!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday ladies!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Susan, a very happy birthday to you too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I figured this was a good place for me to jump back in since I've been away for several days and was shocked to see there have been over 1,300 posts since I last logged on! I don't think there's anyway possible I'll get through them all.

Like Diane said, I do care!

Diane & Susan~ A happy belated birthday to 2 of the best ladies I know! :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSAN AND DIANE !!! Hope you've been celebrating.


----------

